# opinions on the Polaris 800 EFI ATV



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone scoped-out the Polaris 800 EFI Sportsmen ATV? Would value your opinion!


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

We looking at the new touring prob the 500 though....


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Anyone scoped-out the Polaris 800 EFI Sportsmen ATV? Would value your opinion!


 A real large machine, add a bench seat roll cage and you have a UTV..about the same cost too.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Glockman55,
A UTV would be great, but unfortunately the U.S. Forest Service recently placed restrictions limiting the trails machines over 50 inches wide are allowed to operate. Its a crying shame. Lots of folks around here in the NW U.P. bought UTV's only to learn they have limited trail opportunities.

Hey, frznFinn I'll bet you'll like the Polaris 500 Sportsmen. I bought a new one in 2000 and it has served me well. Only reason I'm considering the upgrade is because of the added weight I can carry on the 800 machine.


----------



## Split Shot (May 15, 2004)

I've got an '06 800EFI and love it. Plenty of power, starts instantly reguardless of temp, throttle response is awsome. Very comfortable and stable ride. Independant rear suspension is great for climbing over logs etc. on trails, lots of ground clearance. 4WD system works great, chain it to a tree it will dig 4 holes. Plows snow like a small truck. Really like the 60" Polaris plow, extemely easy to put on and take off.

Hope this helps, Al


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Split shot...thank's for the endorsement. Been looking at a 2006 that's new/never used at the local dealer's. May go ahead and buy it this spring if its still available. My brother-in-law recently bought a 2006, 700 Polaris that was also new/never used. It was surprising how easy it steers compared to my 2000 Polaris 500 sportsmen.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Glockman55,
> A UTV would be great, but unfortunately the U.S. Forest Service recently placed restrictions limiting the trails machines over 50 inches wide are allowed to operate. Its a crying shame. Lots of folks around here in the NW U.P. bought UTV's only to learn they have limited trail opportunities.
> 
> I know, my Mule is 55", but where I go in the U.P. it doesn't much matter, every year they change their laws on ATV's, won't be long before you won't be able to ride anywhere. Snowmobiles are their money maker right now. I use my Mule out West on hunts, Corrupt State politicians haven't affected It out there yet.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

If you want a side by side and want to be trail legal, get a polaris RZR. I sold my rhino because of issues with it and the fact I couldn't ride the state trails. The RZR is 50" wide and trail legal! Here's mine.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

kkirkens,
What kind of issues with the Rhino if I may ask? I have heard they are about bullet proof but I'm sure there are always some issues. I have a Brute Force now but want more utility and two person capability for hunting. The RZR is sweet but I'm not sure how much more utlity it offers than a regular atv (other than 2 people ofcourse). I know they are starting to come out with some extended racks etc so I am keeping an eye on the aftermarket to see how much the utility aspect can be improved. I don't hit the trails nearly as much as I like, but I still like to have that option.

Sweet Mustang by the way!


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, the rzr is definitely more for the sport sided folks who still want a little bit of work. It will pull the same 1500 lbs, so it can still do plowing, field work, planting, etc.

As for the rhino, I had an 04 and did every mod known to man to try to get some power out of that dog. The clutch system is absolute garbage. It's a wet/dry system and even with the mudder clutch kit, it didn't have the ability to turn all 4 in thick mud. As for the list of problems, bad stator, 3 bad fuel pumps, 2 broken cv's, rear frame cracked in 2 places around the area where the differential mounts, and one of the tie rods broke while going down the trail. Overall, an ok machine, but I would buy the arctic cat prowler before I bought that thing again. If I wanted more work, then a straight up ranger xp. The big thing about the rzr is the 50" stance for the trail riders.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

kkirkens said:


> As for the rhino, I had an 04 and did every mod known to man to try to get some power out of that dog. The clutch system is absolute garbage. It's a wet/dry system and even with the mudder clutch kit, it didn't have the ability to turn all 4 in thick mud. As for the list of problems, bad stator, 3 bad fuel pumps, 2 broken cv's, rear frame cracked in 2 places around the area where the differential mounts, and one of the tie rods broke while going down the trail. Overall, an ok machine, but I would buy the arctic cat prowler before I bought that thing again. If I wanted more work, then a straight up ranger xp. The big thing about the rzr is the 50" stance for the trail riders.


Wow, yeah I would consider those issues!! The new Rhino 700 efi supposedly has better low end power but is still limited to the same top end speed of the 660's. The clutch is the same though I believe. I have heard the reliability of the AC Prowler has been poor at best, but I have more research to do. I like the Prowler a lot and the new 700 is supposedly fast, topping out over 60 depending how they govern it. I will wait to check out the the new Kawasaki Teryx 750 as it will have the strongest motor, but unfortunately for this year, it won't be fuel injected. Hopefully I can make a decision by next fall. 
Thanks for the info, I appreciate it!


----------



## Fish&GameWhisperer (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought a new 2007 model last fall and have been extremely pleased with it. Yes it is big, but I can definately get places where a UTV can not. All presonla preference, I suppose. The only problem that I had was the Polaris brand winch went out after not much use. I had only used to winch up a couple of deer up to hang during bow season and then two plow a couple of time. Hmm. Anyway, Polaris was very good about it and the dealer did replace it with a new one.


----------

